# Comodo update



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Has anyone downloaded the latest update for Comodo?
I have just Downloaded it and Windows appears not to recognize it. Previously it said 'Comodo reports it is up to date and you are protected'
Now I have to tell it (Windows firewall) I am monitoring it myself.
Your comments would be appreciated.
O/S Vista Basic.

Ron.


----------



## BEDO (Aug 19, 2007)

Just in case anyone else has this problem this is what you do.
Don't uninstall Comodo. Go to Control Panel then Add/Remove click on Remove/Change, on the next option click on install Comodo this will then reconfigure the firewall kernel (takes some time) reboot. Go to Security Centre, here I had to play with various options until I got a Dialog box that offered Comodo or Windows firewall, click on Comodo an Windows then recognizes Comodo.
Ron.


----------

